# Soulx threads...



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

But I agree with you, Sterling. It's silly that these established members are allowed to continue on with these petty personal attacks while the mods chastise me for it and lock perfectly valid threads (just look at the latest Sony thread). But hey, what can I do?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2012)

I have to admitted it is getting annoying. I though that thread was going pretty well.

That said, you could post other type of News. (The "right" way, so it wouldn't be shutdown.)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with Sterling on this one. It has gotten pretty out of hand lately.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh didn't you know? Bashing against Sony or *Nintendo* is one of the 7 deadly sins in GBAtemp.
Problem is Soulx doesn't seem to know that. XD And he ends up getting spat at. XD


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2012)

The whole point is the fact that 9/10 times, he doesnt post news, he posts Legit flame bait for all these temp fishys. We dont really need to know Vita sales (more valwin then him) or every single thing sony does wrong even if its a hair out of line. The guy does sometimes post some legit stuff that contributes but most other times its always about how bad sonys doing, how bad vitas doing, why sony is on the road to failure, etc. Its not needed here, otherwise we would do the same thing with Nintendo and Microsoft. But we dont, because SOME of us can set fanboyism aside for contribution and discussion.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 10, 2012)

I see this too, I wonder how he feels?
Off Topic, Haven't been on the temp in like a month da fuq happened?


----------



## chyyran (Nov 10, 2012)

Simple, people expect him to be bashing on Sony, so his perfectly legit threads get thrown into the same pool. Frankly, it's kinda stupid, but hey, welcome to The Internet.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things.


 
More chance of Hell freezing over than that happening.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

L





chavosaur said:


> The whole point is the fact that 9/10 times, he doesnt post news, he posts Legit flame bait for all these temp fishys. We dont really need to know Vita sales (more valwin then him) or every single thing sony does wrong even if its a hair out of line. The guy does sometimes post some legit stuff that contributes but most other times its always about how bad sonys doing, how bad vitas doing, why sony is on the road to failure, etc. Its not needed here, otherwise we would do the same thing with Nintendo and Microsoft. But we dont, because SOME of us can set fanboyism aside for contribution and discussion.


Legitimate flame bait is one thing, but I see more legitimate news from him than that. You see it like that because that's what you've been led to expect. Sales numbers isn't a guaranteed tender either. Many members here can civilly debate the numbers, but more and more members just do thir best to deflect the concerns on the fact of, "Oh you Soulx."


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2012)

If it was someone else, I wonder if the thread would still be open.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> L
> Legitimate flame bait is one thing, but I see more legitimate news from him than that. You see it like that because that's what you've been led to expect. Sales numbers isn't a guaranteed tender either.* Many members here can civilly debate the numbers,* but more and more members just do thir best to deflect the concerns on the fact of, "Oh you Soulx."


My friend it usually starts like that. Until either someone points out it's soulx making the thread or either an argument with *the big three* starts.

Big three being: Gahars, Soulx, and Guild.
Although Gahars is more level headed. So it's usually comes down to Guild vs Soulx. XD
Usually starts well until someone derails the entire thread. XD


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2012)

I havent been led believe anything, its like i said, ive seen him post legit things that we can ccarry a conversation on. But its the WAY he posts them that gets him into flamewars. If he didnt inflict his personal sony hate bias into his news, and formatted in a manner so that it describes just the info, hed be fine. But now lately, it doesnt actually feel like hes trying to post lefit news anymore. Its almost like hes accepted his role as sonys hate mascot, and feeds threads to the masses to show hes a legit sony hater. 
I can name you about one nintendo.sales thread to every TEN of his sony hate threads. And even less microsoft ones to his sony threads.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> More chance of Hell freezing over than that happening.


Welcome to GABtemp.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I havent been led believe anything, its like i said, ive seen him post legit things that we can ccarry a conversation on. But its the WAY he posts them that gets him into flamewars. If he didnt inflict his personal sony hate bias into his news, and formatted in a manner so that it describes just the info, hed be fine. But now lately, it doesnt actually feel like hes trying to post lefit news anymore. Its almost like hes accepted his role as sonys hate mascot, and feeds threads to the masses to show hes a legit sony hater.
> I can name you about one nintendo.sales thread to every TEN of his sony hate threads. And even less microsoft ones to his sony threads.


So Guild and other people are exempt from this criticism? Many people do that. I see Guild hating on Minecraft and Nintendo regularly. Even his news posts reflect that. Stop making this complaint about sales. It's never been about that. Sales are not news, just a conversation topic. Those go in the General Gaming forum and promptly get out of hand and are locked. That's ridiculous too. For fucks sake people, just because it's a sales report posted by Soulx, doesn't automatically make it an instant flame wars. It takes a lighter to make it so, and that means you or any other members that feel like it's their duty to wreck Soulx's topics (that's not specifically directed at you BTW).

Gahars is a cool guy too. Gahars is also Guild's friend. If Guild would stop putting BS where it doesn't belong, Gahars would follow suit.

EDIT: Seriously. If sales were all it took to make a charbroiled thread, then they'd be banned. They're not though.

EDIT2: Another complaint is when a mod pops in and says, "Hi Soulx" instead of deleting the stupid posts and popping warns like a pez dispenser to get the topic back on track. There's something wrong with that. If someone had done something earlier, we wouldn't have to have the thread locked. No offense to the mods either. You're all human so I can see where it's easy to get caught up with the bandwagon.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

To be honest with you, one reason why Vita threads go to shit is because the regularity of threads stating the Vita is doing poorly, it doesn't need to be stated over and over again, we get the message. And over time that becomes ludicrously nauseating and considering GBAtemp as a userbase has always struggled in discussing different console manufacturers, without developing into moronic playground arguments of childish retorts back when I joined in 2009. And let's not fuck around whilst the site isn't a dedicated Nintendo like GoNintendo, there is certainly a strong pro-Nintendo bias among its userbase. I'm not implying this is bad thing but let's acknowledge that. Back to the regular "VITAS AREN:T SELLING threads," it breeds a flippant and dismissing attitude towards the thread starter if he is starting these types of threads. And for the mods, getting this bullshit must piss them hence why threads get closed quickly and you can't blame for closing a potential headache because it must piss them off.

Regarding Soulx, I don't think he can view himself as a victim or as some kind of martyr figure. He has to acknowledge that he hasn't done himself any favours and has certainly constituted to the bullshit regarding a typical Vita thread. The way news is portrayed can have an effect on people and Soulx being a pretentious sod does (as well as Guild being an angry argumentative shit) play a role is the bullshitery. Perhaps more importantly, I think its obvious Soulx doesn't like Sony very much and likes Nintendo very much. The fact this bias is so transparent kills his credibility particularly with the crap with Valwin. That the key issue, Soulx has killed his own credibility. That's why his Sony threads gets closed if they have legitimate reason not to be. The other day, I joked I have more credibility than him. That's probably true, I can start some Sony threads and the threads will be just fine because I'm not seen as a fanboy.

EDIT: Sorry if my english is shit, its 3am here.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

^Pretty much what emigre said.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2012)

But heres the biggest thing. Guild and Emigre and whoever else dont post entire topics devoted to this crap. They put it in a post or they put it in the eof where it belongs. When soulx keeps this crap in the eof, it can actually be funny. At times that is... but in the USN there needs to be news. Not flamebait.
and how are you any better with not devoting a bias toaward a member, when you clearly have a bias towards Guild? And im pretty sure Gahars is his own person, whose extremely intelligent andis competent enough to post without Guilds influence.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> To be honest with you, one reason why Vita threads go to shit is because the regularity of threads stating the Vita is doing poorly, it doesn't need to be stated over and over again, we get the message. And over time that becomes ludicrously nauseating and considering GBAtemp as a userbase has always struggled in  discussing different console manufacturers, without developing into moronic playground arguments of childish retorts back when I joined in 2009. And let's not fuck around whilst the site isn't a dedicated Nintendo like GoNintendo, there is certainly a strong pro-Nintendo bias among its userbase. I'm not implying this is bad thing but let's acknowledge that. It breeds a flippant and dismissing attitude towards the thread starter if  he is starting these types of threads. And for the mods, getting this bullshit most piss them hence why threads get closed quickly and you can't blame for closing a potential headache because it must piss them off.
> 
> Regarding Soulx, I don't think he can view himself as a victim or as some kind of martyr figure. He has to acknowledge that he hasn't done himself any favours and has certainly constituted to the bullshit regarding a typical Vita thread. The way news is portrayed can have an effect on people and Soulx being a pretentious sod does (as well as Guild being an angry argumentative shit) play a role is the bullshitery. Perhaps more importantly, I think its obvious Soulx doesn't like Sony very much and likes Nintendo very much. The fact this bias is so transparent kills his credibility particularly with the crap with Valwin. That the key issue, Soulx has killed his own credibility. That's why his Sony threads gets closed if they have legitimate reason not to be. The other day, I joked I have more credibility than him. That's probably true, I can start some Sony threads and the threads will be just fine because I'm not seen as a fanboy.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I understand that. However, I want to know if the Vita is doing bad, or continues to. I don't care enough to look for the news myself, and GBAtemp is one of the few places I check back regularly. It kills two birds with one stone, but at the same time the stone boomerangs and smacks me in the face. I don't get to toss my 2 cents in because the threads get locked after 10 (or more) off-topic posts. If the mods really hated it they'd be on it within the first signs of butthurt, not 20 some odd posts later. It has come to the point where I can tell people just got a bag of microwave popcorn and locked the thread whenever they finished it.

In short, I don't care if Soulx has lost his credibility. All he is doing is reporting an article and adding his opinion. That doesn't make his news posts untrustworthy.

EDIT: Oh, so now I'm  not allowed to have my own opinion of something or someone? I have plenty of reason to dislike Guild, and so do many others. Just because I don't like him doesn't reduce the validity of my complaints.

EDIT2: I don't visit the EoF for anything other than the funny pictures topic. I tend to avoid the "hives of scum and villainy" if you catch my drift.  So if a relevant news topic is there, I'm not going to see it.

EDIT3: Here's the kicker. No one else ever posts negative things about Sony. When someone rips Nintendo a new one, no one ever cries foul. When someone does it for Sony it's suddenly the end of the world. "Jump in the bunker, we got a no lifer insulting Sony, man your battle stations!"


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I understand that. However, I want to know if the Vita is doing bad, or continues to. I don't care enough to look for the news myself, and GBAtemp is one of the few places I check back regularly. It kills two birds with one stone, but at the same time the stone boomerangs and smacks me in the face. I don't get to toss my 2 cents in because the threads get locked after 10 (or more) off-topic posts. If the mods really hated it they'd be on it within the first signs of butthurt, not 20 some odd posts later. It has come to the point where I can tell people just got a bag of microwave popcorn and locked the thread whenever they finished it.
> 
> In short, I don't care if Soulx has lost his credibility. All he is doing is reporting an article and adding his opinion. That doesn't make his news posts untrustworthy.


 
The loss of credibility plays a role in why his threads get locked. His news posts seem to have a tendency to be baity if anything. This isn't anything personal against him but he does play in attracting  the negative attitude he receives.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> The loss of credibility plays a role in why his threads get locked. His news posts seem to have a tendency to be baity if anything. This isn't anything personal against him but he does play in attracting  the negative attitude he receives.


It's only baity if someone takes it. Yet, the regulars always take it. You'd think after 100s of topics people would just stop posting and let the topics die. But no, Guild (or main perp # ?) has to take it. Then someone has to follow Guild. Then another regular takes it. Suddenly the topic which could have been a legitimate discussion turns into a multi-colored flag waving and dick wagging contest until someone comes to end it with a lock (never with active moderation, just a decisive lock). It's getting on my nerves. Either do something that leaves a lasting impression on the perpetrators, or delete off-topic posts. I'm not a mod, but when I see where the right thing could have been done but wasn't it just raises my hackles.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> It's only baity if someone takes it. Yet, the regulars always take it. You'd think after 100s of topics people would just stop posting and let the topics die. But no, Guild (or main perp # ?) has to take it. Then someone has to follow Guild. Then another regular takes it. Suddenly the topic which could have been a legitimate discussion turns into a multi-colored flag waving and dick wagging contest until someone comes to end it with a lock (never with active moderation, just a decisive lock). It's getting on my nerves. Either do something that leaves a lasting impression on the perpetrators, or delete off-topic posts. I'm not a mod, but when I see where the right thing could have been done but wasn't it just raises my hackles.


 
If its baity its baity. If I wanted to goad a mass arguement, I know what buttons should be pushed. And the mods do actively moderate, I can think of a few examples where pages of RAGEEEEE are deleted (a PS3 thread I started had ot be purged of anything relating to soulx) but the fact the userbase has issues when discussing console manufacturers. And the Mods can't fix the userbase being fucking idiots.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> If its baity its baity. If I wanted to goad a mass arguement, I know what buttons should be pushed. And the mods do actively moderate, I can think of a few examples where pages of RAGEEEEE are deleted (a PS3 thread I started had ot be purged of anything relating to soulx) but the fact the userbase has issues when discussing console manufacturers. And the Mods can't fix the userbase being fucking idiots.


True enough. At the same time, I've yet to see a recent Soulx thread be actively modded and instead locked. The key word is "you" in that situation. You're reasonable to people whereas Soulx has a stigma attached to his name (for good reason at times). I'm just incredibly tired of arriving late to a thread that could have stayed open but did not. The mods don't have to fix the userbase. They're there to keep them civil and rule abiding. If they can't then it's a warn, or suspension, or the ban hammer.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Soulx does his fair share of flamebait posts, but he also has his fair share of "legitimate news". The people who are annoyed by his flaming insist that everything he posts is flamebait because they interpret it that way when they see his forum name. If I or anyone else were to post the exact same news in the exact same way he does, our posts would not be so easily dismissed because people don't set their interpreters into "flamebait" mode upon seeing our names. There are more people than I can count on a single hand that have a similar nature when they post (some being of the top members of the community), but are exempt either because they are liked by many, they have a special "status" on these forums, or they try to pass it off as a joke even though they continue making such jokes more often than not.

People say Soulx should ease up on posts they interpret as flamebait......well, maybe he shouldn't be the one that needs to make the change. Not the first one anyways.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 10, 2012)

Even though people criticize soulx, I've never seen him being disrespectful to a fellow temper. I don't know if he really baits Sony fanboys to discussions, though. But when the 3ds wasn't selling like hotcakes, many people were always talking about how the 3ds was selling poorly all the time.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Soulx does his fair share of flamebait posts, but he also has his fair share of "legitimate news". The people who are annoyed by his flaming insist that everything he posts is flamebait because they interpret it that way when they see his forum name. If I or anyone else were to post the exact same news in the exact same way he does, our posts would not be so easily dismissed because people don't set their interpreters into "flamebait" mode upon seeing our names. There are more people than I can count on a single hand that have a similar nature when they post (some being of the top members of the community), but are exempt either because they are liked by many, they have a special "status" on these forums, or they try to pass it off as a joke even though they continue making such jokes more often than not.
> 
> People say Soulx should ease up on posts they interpret as flamebait......well, maybe he shouldn't be the one that needs to make the change. Not the first one anyways.


This is exactly how I feel about Soulx. Thank you for being much more clear than I could.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2012)

did we get our point across yet? or is it still garbage day? maybe i should search the sony threads some more huh?


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> did we get our point across yet? or is it still garbage day? maybe i should search the sony threads some more huh?


What are you talking about?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2012)

ah nm i must of read the topic wrong... so he's a flame bait member? dissing sony or something like that and making too many topics... think i'm going re-read this topic just to make sure...


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 10, 2012)

What I don't get is that if it's so obviously a bait...why go for it?
It's always the same handful of people too.

It's so easy to ignore the bait and reply with some maturity. Maybe even discuss the actual topic.
It's even easier to outright ignore the topic.

So why the need to always light the flame?

It's worse _because_ it's always the same few people involved too.
They're all intelligent people so I can't see them "falling for" such "obvious flamebait" over and over.
Right?

If you can see the topic creator being soulx and go "Oh boy, here we go." then you already have enough to stop yourself.
To respond otherwise shows as much fault on yourself as soulx has on himself.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2012)

The problem with Soulx is he doesn't admit to his tendencies, he pretends they don't exist. I think most of the more...prominent members, for whatever they're prominent for, are capable of sitting down and admitting, that, yes, this is how we act.
Soulx always sits there crying wolf. He cries how he's such a victim, how he's done nothing wrong, and it's so god damn obvious he's just pouring gasoline all over the forum and throwing matches like a fucking madman, then when the spotlight drops on him he puts on puppydog eyes and starts crying that he's not doing anything wrong.

That's my only issue. I don't actually give a shit if he wants to bash Sony. Playing victim drives me nuts.

Emigre said about everything else than needed to be said...he has no credibility. Everyone knows he doesn't post vita threads, nor statistics, to inform. He posts them to start something. That's why his threads are locked, where as any of us could post the exact same thing and have it not locked. It's all about context and purpose.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> The problem with Soulx is he doesn't admit to his tendencies, he pretends they don't exist. I think most of the more...prominent members, for whatever they're prominent for, are capable of sitting down and admitting, that, yes, this is how we act.
> Soulx always sits there crying wolf. He cries how he's such a victim, how he's done nothing wrong, and it's so god damn obvious he's just pouring gasoline all over the forum and throwing matches like a fucking madman, then when the spotlight drops on him he puts on puppydog eyes and starts crying that he's not doing anything wrong.
> 
> That's my only issue. I don't actually give a shit if he wants to bash Sony. Playing victim drives me nuts.
> ...


The other problem is that very few other people post related threads. I wouldn't have this problem if anyone else informed me of Sony's troubles. At the same time if I decided to do it, I fear I may have an undesirable tag that brands me. Even if I did my utmost best to be unbiased and fair. That is just how I see members here act, and it worries me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

The problem with SoulX and Valwin threads is not the fact that they post negative news about Sony, it's that they do it in a constant and by the end of the articles, they place obvious troll bait (Valwin) or inflammatory conjuncture (SoulX). That's not proper journalism, and if they don't have the capacity to withdraw from what's considered "flamewar generating" for the sake of doing some honest news reporting, they shouldn't do it at all.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 10, 2012)

And to think, all he wrotein a recent USN thread other than quoting the source was "hmph", and what was the reaction by the repeated few who saw it was an article about Sony?

Exactly.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

Sales figure reporting was banned here because people kept chronicling the Vita's slow decline. A recent thread, which was hard facts about Sony's financial status, was closed for... who could possibly know why, really.
Do the math.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna's touching on an interesting point - sales figures. With all honesty, I used to see way too many of those charts and I'm glad that they're gone - if anyone feels like circlejerking or circlecrying over some platform selling well or worse, please, move to Neogaf or another pretentious forum that deals specifically with that.

Unless someone is a stock holder, these figures are of zero interest - those threads were used to stir flamewars and nothing else. Certain members just get a hard-on when they see charts showing that the system they prefer has great sales and the system they despise hasn't, and the Temp's administration decided that it's better to ban the charts than the members - a debatable decision, but an effective one.

Now, don't get me wrong - I am not pro limitation of free speech, but those threads simply weren't honest journalism in 99% of cases. Their only purpose was to rub something in the face of other members, and doing so obviously and blatantly.



emigre said:


> And the Mods can't fix the userbase being fucking idiots.


 
Quoted for truth.




Zarcon said:


> What I don't get is that if it's so obviously a bait...why go for it? (...) It's so easy to ignore the bait and reply with some maturity (...) It's even easier to outright ignore the topic.


No, I refuse. I refuse, because I don't think that ignoring the problem has ever, in the history of mankind, fixed the problem. I would rather take that bait and make a big fuss about it than let it just lay there - because that's what should be done.


Each time I will see bait, I will reply saying that I see bait and I will report the thread for locking because I do not condone it - it's gross forum misconduct and it should be penalized.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel things in here are getting tense so here is a picture of a kitten.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I feel things in here are getting tense so here is a picture of a kitten.


Tense is perhaps the wrong word, some of us are just saying that SoulX and Valwin should strive to become CNN-like, but they thrive in being KBS.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 10, 2012)

Soulx got suspended once did he?
What happened? o.O


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2012)

this is how





should be like


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel like this entire argument could be solved with stricter moderation, IE heavier warns/deleting obviously troll/flame comments, instead of locking.

To me locking is too passive. It stems the problem but doesn't fix it or teach a lesson for future threads. Sure, soulX is, arguably, posting these topics to incite flaming/chaos but his news posts in and of themselves are not _bad._ The figures and facts, like in that recent Sony figures thread, are actually news to some people, despite how trivial they may be.

So the post, despite its supposed intentions, isn't bad. If the mods halted and stamped out the flaming comments in the discussion then instead of soulX getting everyone's goat like people say he wants, no offense guy, his posts just become boring and civil news.

At first it will be banhammer-apocalypse to quell the flaming but after people realize the mods arn't going to take that shit, the trolls would give up. With locking right now, the trolls are almost more incentivised to just post their trolly comments asap before the inevitable lock, which every regular temper sees coming a mile away, hits.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

That's kinda my point. People come in, and +1 post count with some nonsense like you just did Hadrian and leave. The thread could have been better off without such things and sensible discussion might have happened.

@Foxi: Journalism is half reporting and half opinion.  It's easy to separate the facts from the bait and keep your cool. Reporting a thread for a lock with only a baity opinion in a news worthy OP is abuse in itself. Hitting that button and calling a mod over when 3 posts in all we have is "LOL SOULX" is proper conduct and should improve the discussion by bringing the thread on topic. What you are suggesting (by reporting the bait) is misconduct and I would hate to hear that that is exactly what you do. Especially if that is indeed someone's opinion.

As for sales figures, it does matter. These directly show how a product is doing and by extension the division of the company. They may not be USN worthy, but I'll be damned if they don't matter to us.

Also, GBAtemp isn't a proper news site. The general journalism rules only loosely apply.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> That's kinda my point. People come in, and +1 post count with some nonsense like you just did Hadrian and leave.


Oh lighten up.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Also, GBAtemp isn't a proper news site. The general journalism rules only loosely apply.


 
While that is incredibly true, I will say I really love the USN section of GBAtemp for trying so hard. I feel like as far as gaming forums go GBA has the most informative USN section. Plenty of similar sites have similar forum sections yet they are _very_ close minded. For example, the PS3 hacking sites I frequent only, and exclusively, have user news regarding the PS3 and usually only hacking related. GBAtemp on the otherhand frequently has news about all three big console manufacturers and often even just world-wide RL news. I appreciate the effort GBAtemp members, even Guild (what?! Yeah I like your _civil_ frontpage posts. Deal with it.), put into making the USN section relevant.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Oh lighten up.


Well, that could take months of dieting and exercise and honestly I'm a lazy fuck. I get what you were trying to do, but I also feel like it was the wrong place wrong time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> @Foxi: Journalism is half reporting and half opinion.


Fair play, it is, however these opinions have to be voiced out in a particular fashion - they need to have structure, they have to be used in moderation and they cannot be inflammatory. Do you remember when was the last time you heard an election report where the journalist said "XYZ won the election, but in my opinion, fuck XYZ, ABC's ten times better!"? I don't either. 





> Reporting a thread for a lock with only a baity opinion in a news worthy OP is abuse in itself.


Reporting a thread for not being up to the standards is being a good member. 





> What you are suggesting (by reporting the bait) is misconduct and I would hate to hear that that is exactly what you do.


It's not misconduct to write a report with exact specifics on what I find wrong in the OP. I will continue requesting locks or edits of threads that are purposely crafted to be inflamatory. 





> Especially if that is indeed someone's opinion.


It's a shame that Blogs are offline for now, I'd guide you to my post about "Personal Opinions". 





> Also, GBAtemp isn't a proper news site. The general journalism rules only loosely apply.


In the USN they do, and posters have to deal with it. Users should either post proper news in the section or not post at all.

Of course, all those are very subtle nuances. Some readers are more sensitive to them, others don't even notice them. I pick them up and they bother me - simple.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel like this may be relevant: http://gbatemp.net/threads/skyrim-ps3-issues-not-sonys-fault-says-bethesda.335634/#post-4418426


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I feel like this may be relevant: http://gbatemp.net/threads/skyrim-ps3-issues-not-sonys-fault-says-bethesda.335634/#post-4418426


p1ngpong is on his ass for this as well, and I have the exact same problem. He often injects this extra bit of flame-grilled trollness into his news threads, and it's a shame because they're for the most part accurate and he has all it takes to be a good reporter *except* restraint. I'm sure it's subconscious, I'm sure that's just who he is, but I don't have to accept that.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 10, 2012)

Also, for what its worth the discussion on page two of that last soulX thread was pretty healthy/interesting before the lock. Maybe posts were deleted that I didn't see, but I don't think that is the case. I'm talking specifically about the developing Naughty Dog and Sony relationship discussion specifically. That being said, it was only kinda on topic just because it was about Sony. As an aside, Naughty Dog, I believe, is their strongest plus right now in the West regarding declining sales/etc. Uncharted 1+2 are enough to warrant buying a PS3, period.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> p1ngpong is on his ass for this as well, and I have the exact same problem. He often injects this extra bit of flame-grilled trollness into his news threads, and it's a shame because they're for the most part accurate and he has all it takes to be a good reporter *except* restraint. I'm sure it's subconscious, I'm sure that's just who he is, but I don't have to accept that.


That one was obvious flame bait. While it's true that the PS3 has troublesome coding issues, it does not have problems running Skyrim. That one _deserved_ to be locked. The last one, not so much. When so much as a hint of legitimate Sony news comes up with Soulx as the OP it doesn't even matter because "It's Soulx". The exceptions are there and if the other stuff bothers people so much then just ban him already. He's obviously not going to change and people are still going to be obnoxious about it. I'd like for forum warns and stern conversational warnings all around, but I'm not a mod and I don't decide these things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> That one was obvious flame bait. While it's true that the PS3 has troublesome coding issues, it does not have problems running Skyrim. That one _deserved_ to be locked. The last one, not so much. When so much as a hint of legitimate Sony news comes up with Soulx as the OP it doesn't even matter because "It's Soulx". The exceptions are there and if the other stuff bothers people so much then just ban him already. He's obviously not going to change and people are still going to be obnoxious about it. I'd like for forum warns and stern conversational warnings all around, but I'm not a mod and I don't decide these things.


Y'see, this is what happens when you _make a name for yourself _in the negative sense. SoulX started his journey in the USN with making threads _just like the Bethesda one_ - check his older News reports. He did it all by himself - he taught people that he is Anti-Sony, and by continously posting News regarding Sony's only, he destroyed his credibility entirely. Later on, he stopped including these attacks in the OP itself, however he continued instigating flamewars in the subsequent posts, so nothing really changed - his attitude and by proxy his reception remained the same.

I sincerely doubt that your concerns about you getting such a "brand name" are not very well-founded - you are a good writer, I respect your opinions even when we disagree because you just don't make such aggressive statements for the sake of starting a flamewar. As long as you will keep your journalism objective and analytical, you're in the clear in my book.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-xl-sells-200-000-units-japan-in-two-days-10-000-in-uk.331796/

Ok, I'm only posting that because I made two top remarks on that first page. Also the two members of staff and their remarks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-xl-sells-200-000-units-japan-in-two-days-10-000-in-uk.331796/
> 
> Ok, I'm only posting that because I made two top remarks on that first page. Also the two members of staff and their remarks.


Another great example, actually.


> In the first week, the 3DS XL has sold *229,635 units *in Japan with New Super Mario Bros. 2 selling *430,185 units* in retail. To put this to scale, it sold 40% of the Vita's LTD (lifetime sales to date) in a week!


If SoulX wanted to "put it to scale", he should've put it to a scale that's relevant, meaning 3DS sales in the exact same time period. Instead, he opts to compare it to Vita sales *again*, even though we already know that its launch was poor. It's a 3DS, why not keep it in the 3DS spectrum? He feels the _irresistable urge_ to remind us about Vita sales time and time again, even if the subject matter isn't connected with the Vita at all.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 10, 2012)

Black-Ice's Deduction:
Soulx went through a period where he posted a fuck-load of threads with the same message: Vita isnt selling well.
I think somewhere along the line he realized this and started to play with it too, but that wasnt recieved well and now the whole reputation of his threads has become what legacy his Vita threads left over. And Gbatemp is a land of unforgiving night where people refuse to let go of the past.
Plus he pissed off the guild club, that never ends well.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Black-Ice's Deduction:
> Plus he pissed off the guild club, that never ends well.


Don't you mean the Guild's guild?


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 10, 2012)

Hilarious, threads like this one and the Guild topic make me view GBAtemp as some sort of reality show.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.
> 
> I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


 
I couldn't agree with you more, it's time soulx got some slack here as i find his threads informative.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Hilarious, threads like this one and the Guild topic make me view GBAtemp as some sort of reality show.


I'm glad my insignificant concerns can entertain you. It was never my intention either. Also, you watch some terrible reality shows if this makes you think of one.

>Implying reality shows were every good.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'm glad my insignificant concerns can entertain you. It was never my intention either. Also, you watch some terrible reality shows if this makes you think of one.
> 
> >Implying reality shows were every good.


I never watched one to be honest, and no, it was a sarcastic comment. I actually find these "let's talk about x member" threads quite annoying. soulx made some wrong decisions before and because of that he (in the eyes of most members) shouldn't be allowed to post Sony related news in the USN. We all know hell brakes lose when he does and yet he continues to do it. He even got suspended for it, so he isn't exactly trustworthy, even if I personally feel that he isn't as biased in his OP's like he used to be. It's not entirely his fault but the thing is that he knows nothing good will come out of it, he really should stop fueling the flames.
Hyro-sama made a negative Sony news thread a while back and look how well that went, most members expect Hyro-sama's post to be unbiased and legit.

The problem isn't the news themselves, it's the community.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> We all know hell brakes lose when he does and yet he continue to do it. He even got suspended for it. He isn't exactly trustworthy even if I personally feel that he isn't biased in his OP's like he used to be.


I'm pretty sure he said that he won't be posting any Sony-related threads some time ago over IRC, and from what I noticed, he's keeping that promise, so I have no beef againts him as of now.

I can't see why "the community" is at fault for reacting negatively when its members see right through some thinly-veiled and baseless criticism for the sake of criticizing.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure he said that he won't be posting any Sony-related threads some time ago over IRC, and from what I noticed, he's keeping that promise, so I have no beef againts him as of now.
> 
> I can't see why "the community" is at fault for reacting negatively when its members see right through some thinly-veiled and baseless criticism for the sake of criticizing.


Is this thread enough to spice your beef?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Is this thread enough to spice your beef?


Whoopsie! Someone didn't keep their promise!


----------



## Clarky (Nov 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The problem isn't the news themselves, it's the community.


 
someone got it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Really, we should just close them for copy/pasting from the source with very little original content.

Yeah that rule is still in effect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Really, we should just close them for copy/pasting from the source with very little original content.


That's besides the point, albeit very true. 

I think Sterling wanted to discuss the typical soulx qualities of his posts - 99% of news posters don't know how to construct a news post without the use of CTRL+V.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Really, we should just close them for copy/pasting from the source with very little original content.
> 
> Yeah that rule is still in effect.


That is an entirely different beef that should be enforced.

@Foxi: That is the thread that pushed me over the brink so to speak. If you check his OP, there was no negative or fanboy related remarks. Just a simple hmph. It was legitimate news and I'd habe liked to take part in the discussion that could have been had.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> So Guild and other people are exempt from this criticism? Many people do that. I see Guild hating on Minecraft and Nintendo regularly. Even his news posts reflect that. Stop making this complaint about sales. It's never been about that. Sales are not news, just a conversation topic. Those go in the General Gaming forum and promptly get out of hand and are locked. That's ridiculous too. For fucks sake people, just because it's a sales report posted by Soulx, doesn't automatically make it an instant flame wars. It takes a lighter to make it so, and that means you or any other members that feel like it's their duty to wreck Soulx's topics (that's not specifically directed at you BTW).
> 
> Gahars is a cool guy too. Gahars is also Guild's friend. If Guild would stop putting BS where it doesn't belong, Gahars would follow suit.


 
But I don't make threads about it and it's very clearly sarcastic. Remember that post where I said "real gamers play real games on real internet connections"? That seemed like a very obvious joke. Who the hell would make such an asinine statement? Regardless of how you view me you know I'm a smart enough guy and not even I would say something so stupid without  thick coating of sarcasm so you can swallow it and regurgitate a laugh.

My news posts? Are you shitting me? Like seriously, are you fucking shitting me? Name one news post where I'm biased. Fucking find it. Because I take pride in the complete unbiased posting of my news. And since when have I posted sales? Fucking never, because it's not news. In fact, let's go through my recent news postings:


Shantae and the Pirate's Curse: It's a 3DS game so I obviously covered it with hatred and shitmongering. I mean quotes such as "The [original Shantae] was well received by critics but almost forgotten in the wake of Nintendo's Game Boy Advance. The game received a small cult following which eventually led to a sequel, Risky's Revenge, on the DSi 8 years later." just shout "Nintendo hater".
Uncharted card game: It's a Sony game so I'll probably be inseminating it in a text format. I mean I say such obviously biased statements like "it seems like Uncharted will be entering some uncharted territory with a new "casino/card" game." I'm sure Walter Kronkite is rolling in his grave.
Or to the USN, where I make my "less serious" or "not front page worthy" news posts.

Silicon Knights to destroy UE games: They made that shitheap Gamecube game that mouthbreathing morons known as "people who owned a Gamecube" loved so quite obviously I'll be spending most of my post talking about how bad Eternal Darkness was. I mean when I mention Eternal Darkness, it just oozes hatred for Nintendo. When I say "Silicon Knights is best known for making Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem for the Gamecube" or "Silicon Knights was slated to make an Eternal Darkness sequel for Nintendo's upcoming Wii U system, but with such a harsh blow, it's quite possible this project will be left in the dark." you can just feel the amount of bias in this news post. Quite honestly I'm surprised that a real staff member hasn't removed it yet for its disgusting bias. Get on it, p1ngpong.
Pre-launch PASBR news: Oh man, the big daddy of bias, the Autobahn of one-way streets, the overlord of objective opinions, this is by far the most disgusting pile of fecal sludge to grace the USN. I mean look at the bias. "Pretty neat, huh?" No, it's not neat, stop injecting your opinion! "So if you were upset about your favorite Playstation character not making the cut, perhaps you'll see him here?" Fuck no, optimism is so fucking biased. This thread should be axed now.
So as you see, I have such a horrific bias in my news and threads that clearly disqualify me for the position at hand.

And the policy of "sales aren't news" arose from the Valwin times when he posted sales news with the clear and obvious attention of starting shit. Even without my involvement the threads went to shit and it was essentially a soapbox to be a dick. With soulx taking those reigns, I think the destination is the same. Every week it's just "LOOK HOW BAD THE VITA IS DOING!" We're not living under a goddamn rock, I know how each system sells generally. If there's a huge change in sales, it's worth some sort of news like "Vita sales skyrocket tenfold" or "3DS sales go down 900%" then post that shit. But if it's boring sales numbers you just want to use as your pornography for jerking off on the same shit then it deserves no place on this forum.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We're not living under a goddamn rock, I know how each system sells generally. If there's a huge change in sales, it's worth some sort of news like "Vita sales skyrocket tenfold" or "3DS sales go down 900%" then post that shit. But if it's boring sales numbers you just want to use as your pornography for jerking off on the same shit then it deserves no place on this forum.


A good example here would be the 500% increase in Vita sales in Japan after the release of _Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F_ which was not covered at all on GBATemp from what I noticed.

You may like or dislike Miku, but _500%_ of an increase in sales probably _was_ worth mentioning back in September, that game turned the Vita's situation upside-down for a brief period of time.

I'm yet to see a single positive article about the Vita by yours truly, posting news that are _good_ isn't as exciting as posting charts.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, you took what I said and blew it way out of proportion. I know you're a sarcastic bastard, that much is easily discernible. Then again, I have seen a few articles that you added your two cents to. Over the years I've been here, I've seen how your bias has changed and it's now more or less against Nintendo. Again, it's cool. It's your opinion and I respect that. Which is why I've made it a point to respect everyone's opinion. Soulx has an exceptionally controversial stance (laced with obvious bait) with Sony products. Again, I respect that though I may not agree with it. You can call people out on their BS without being immature and disrespectful. Which has been happening with dropping frequency lately.

And no, I do not remember that particular post about "connectile dysfunction".

Oh and I never said you've posted sales figures.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> A good example here would be the 500% increase in Vita sales in Japan after the release of _Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F_ which was not covered at all on GBATemp from what I noticed.
> 
> You may like or dislike Miku, but _500%_ of an increase in sales probably _was_ worth mentioning back in September, that game turned the Vita's situation upside-down for a brief period of time.
> 
> I'm yet to see a single positive article about the Vita by yours truly, posting news that are _good_ isn't as exciting as posting charts.


Woah I knew it was popular and all but never knew it was capable of increasing sales of the console by 500%. O____o
But does it include the sales of bundle? Cos if it did, then the news may have been covered in the thread regarding the bundle and game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Woah I knew it was popular and all but never knew it was capable of increasing sales of the console by 500%. O____o
> But does it include the sales of bundle? Cos if it did, then the news may have been covered in the thread regarding the bundle and game.


It was based on units of the console sold since the game's release, regardless of whether the unit was bundled or not. A brief search on GBATemp doesn't indicate that it was mentioned anywhere, but hey - maybe the search function is playing funny buggers on me. As it is now, I don't see it mentioned anywhere - only negativity as far as Vita-related USN is concerned.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Woah I knew it was popular and all but never knew it was capable of increasing sales of the console by 500%. O____o
> But does it include the sales of bundle? Cos if it did, then the news may have been covered in the thread regarding the bundle and game.


Vocaloid is so incredibly popular in Japan, it wouldn't have been a stretch to predict 1000% sales boost of the system.

It's now 8 AM and I'm inserting typos everywhere. It's time for bed. >.>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Wow, you took what I said and blew it way out of proportion. I know you're a sarcastic bastard, that much is easily discernible. Then again, I have seen a few articles that you added your two cents to. Over the years I've been here, I've seen how your bias has changed and it's now more or less against Nintendo. Again, it's cool. It's your opinion and I respect that. Which is why I've made it a point to respect everyone's opinion. Soulx has an exceptionally controversial stance (laced with obvious bait) with Sony products. Again, I respect that though I may not agree with it. You can call people out on their BS without being immature and disrespectful. Which has been happening with dropping frequency lately.
> 
> And no, I do not remember that particular post about "connectile dysfunction".


 
You said my news threads showed my biased when it's absolutely wrong. Despite how I feel about this site, I do take my duties here quite seriously. I'll clown around outside of my job but when it comes to posting news I'm a stickler when it comes to journalistic integrity, even for something so minor and silly as video gaming news on a forum.

I think the issue is that I see soulx threads made with a very clear and obvious attention. When I post news, I don't post it to invoke something, I post it because it's interesting. Did I post that Shantae news in the hopes to gather a sect of Shantae tards into some sort of small metaphorical building and set it aflame? No, I posted it because it felt relevant to the site.

He's been here long enough to know what sinks and floats on this site. It honestly doesn't take that long to know that. When he posts a thread like "Sony now one point above junk rating" he isn't blindly strolling into the forum like a newborn child (which apparently stroll now?) just trying to be a helpful little helper. He knows exactly what the thread will bring and then posts it. And when it's closed, like he knows it will, he complains about it. There's a constant stream of fish in the sea to post for news, news that will provoke a true conversation amongst members that's interesting. He knows posting "Sony is shit" and "Nintendo is great" news won't provoke that, it's either a bonfire or a circlejerk, take your pick. I can tell there's a very selective nature in his news posting, and with that, it almost seems like an equally clear agenda. I'm not secretive about my agenda, everyone here knows damn well what it is, but I don't use news posting here as a tool to further it. I think that's the dividing line.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are my latest news threads.




















BAAAAAAAWW, I'M SO BIASED, I ONLY POST SONY HATE NEWS.



Foxi4 said:


> A good example here would be the 500% increase in Vita sales in Japan after the release of _Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F_ which was not covered at all on GBATemp from what I noticed.
> 
> You may like or dislike Miku, but _500%_ of an increase in sales probably _was_ worth mentioning back in September, that game turned the Vita's situation upside-down for a brief period of time.
> 
> I'm yet to see a single positive article about the Vita by yours truly, posting news that are _good_ isn't as exciting as posting charts.


A temporary one-week boost by 500% for a system already selling bad isn't that notable. If anything, it merely proves that the Vita needs more games to sell.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> A temporary one-week boost by 500% for a system already selling bad isn't that notable. If anything, it merely proves that the Vita needs more games to sell.


*>System sells at the same rate it sold last week, report that sh*t STAT!*
*>System sells 500% better than last week. Nothing to do here.*


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But I don't make threads etc etc -SNIP-


 
I agree with Guild that all of his original posts in USN/frontpage are very unbiased and, in fact, the best written on the site. His editorializing in the comments of threads I have already gone into, but as far as his posts themselves go, you can't fault them one bit. They are perfect.

I said a moment ago, regardless of if soulX is posting to get people riled up or not, his recent OP's have not been biased in and of themselves. Yes they aren't very eloquently written and usually just copy-pasta, but I don't really expect much else from any USN section. If mods just deleted the flaming comments, or comments off-topic talking about soulX and his threads, then instead of being trollbait they would just be news, as mediocre or interesting as you think it may be.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

When Guild posts his news, I admit that I don't see any hint of opinion in it. He does it in a professional manner.
Guild can be a sarcastic and a bit mean with his comments and sometimes that's why you don't have to take him srsly. But when Guild is serious it actually shows.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys are seriously going to sit here and tell me that "hmph" is an inflammatory and baiting comment?

Well golly gee, how about that.


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 10, 2012)

Such an informative thread, so much to learn from it.

Thank you Guild, foxi5, soulx and many others. Without you all, I wouldn't have learned a lot. 

P.S. The typo is intentional.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> P.S. The typo is intentional.


 
Way to make an impact!


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> You guys are seriously going to sit here and tell me that "hmph" is an inflammatory and baiting comment?
> 
> Well golly gee, how about that.


Well, just saying hmph can actually say quite a lot. I'm not saying it is a bait though. However, it can spark some fire for a few.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Well, just saying hmph can actually say quite a lot. I'm not saying it is a bait though. However, it can spark some fire for a few.


Stop being a child. There is no hidden malevolence in a throwaway grunt. Nobody even commented on it in the thread. Everything that was wrong with that thread was the people who replied to is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> You guys are seriously going to sit here and tell me that "hmph" is an inflammatory and baiting comment?
> 
> Well golly gee, how about that.


 
It wasn't really his comment, it's just that the thread was obviously going to be bad.

EDIT: For the record the thread would have been closed regardless of the poster. It could've been soulx, it could've been me, but it would have been closed either way.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It wasn't really his comment, it's just that the thread was obviously going to be bad.
> 
> EDIT: For the record the thread would have been closed regardless of the poster. It could've been soulx, it could've been me, but it would have been closed either way.


Because it said something worrying about Sony-sama?


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> *Stop being a child. There is no hidden malevolence in a throwaway grunt.* Nobody even commented on it in the thread. Everything that was wrong with that thread was the people who replied to is.


 
First of all: I said it *CAN* say. I never said that in this case it does.

2nd: Don't throw such a hissy fit and act like a jerk because I just replied to a comment that I don't completely agree with. Take a chill pill.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> Because it said something worrying about Sony-sama?


 
Because it's quite obvious GBAtemp can't handle threads like that.

Not to say soulx isn't completely innocent in the matter, he's smart enough to know what shitstorm he was brewing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> Such an informative thread, so much to learn from it.
> 
> Thank you Guild,* foxi5*, soulx and many others. Without you all, I wouldn't have learned a lot.
> 
> P.S. *The typo is intentional.*


Wat?


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

With all due respect Midna but you do seem to permanently to be in a foul mood which results you in being unpleasant to others.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wat?


 
He;s a badass Foxi. Just leave it Bro. You're only gonna get burnt.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> He;s a badass Foxi. Just leave it Bro. You're only gonna get burnt.


I'm trying to figure out what the "5" is supposed to mean, but my keen detective senses are not detecting anything sensible...

Unless it's a high-five, in which  case, I condone the idea of a Foxi-five.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 10, 2012)

Sometimes I suspect that it will not be hackers that destroy gbatemp nor will it be government intervention. No i suspect this community would rather destroy itself long before that happens.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the "5" is supposed to mean, but my keen detective senses are not detecting anything sensible...
> 
> Unless it's a high-five, in which case, I condone the idea of a Foxi-five.


 
He doesn't just love you 4ever. He loves you 5ever. 

lik dis if u cry evertim.


----------



## emigre (Nov 10, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Sometimes I suspect that it will not be hackers that destroy gbatemp nor will it be government intervention. No i suspect this community would rather destroy itself long before that happens.


 
Alright, let's not get melodramatic here.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 10, 2012)

Let me preface what I have to say with the following: I have absolutely _*no*_ problem with the content that soulx posts, not even his opinions. They're _*his*_ opinions, and even if they might be considered "flamey" by others, he's still entitled to _*his own*_ opinions. I _*do*_ have a problem with members taking things out of context and blowing things up into unnecessary arguments. I had no problem with Valwin's infamous sales figures threads, either. Sure, they weren't exactly newsworthy. But that wasn't the issue. It was the *ensuing discussion by everyone else* that caused the banning of those types of threads. Because some of you just don't know how to play nicely.

I don't see what's so difficult to understand about the following simple rules:

"Don't post things just to bait people into starting flame wars."
"If you see the bait, don't take it."
We lock escalating threads, and we get criticized for suppressing open discussion.

We give people some autonomy by letting some things slide, and we get criticized for "not giving a shit."

Oh, people *LOOOOOOOOOVE* to blame the mods, but they should really be blaming themselves for their own inability to discern the difference between legit news and flame bait, and for their lack of self-control (whether posting flame bait or falling for it).

The truth is, there are thousands of you, and only a handful of us sifting through reported posts. We simply don't have the time to go through every single post, read it, decide what's acceptable and not acceptable, selectively edit out the inflammatory parts and leave the rest of your post intact with surgical precision. If you expect that kind of micro-managing "service" from us with every discussion, you can GTFO.

FYI, some staff _*do*_ micro-manage posts that way, which is highly commendable, but should by no means be expected. And when they do the surgical-precision-type moderating, they do it so well that you don't even notice. So yes, they _*are*_ working ninja-like behind the scenes in most cases. It's kind of like the Navy SEALs--if you never hear about it, that means they did their job successfully. It's a thankless job.

We do what's most efficient on this forum to keep the order. If it means deleting 3 whole pages of posts or locking an entire thread, that's just the way it has to be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Sometimes I suspect that it will not be hackers that destroy gbatemp nor will it be government intervention. No i suspect this community would rather destroy itself long before that happens.


Statistically that's impossible - _a chain is only as strong as its weakest link_, fair play, but this isn't a chain - _you can separate the wheat from the chaff_ with relative ease.


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> their own inability to discern the difference between legit news and flame bait, and for their lack of self-control (whether posting flame bait or falling for it).


What I've been seeing around here plenty of times is unbiased and relevant facts being treated as "flame bait" because the community is obviously not going to react to them well. 


Do we simply outlaw all discussion that might step on the delicate toes of the site's users?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> What I've been seeing around here plenty of times is unbiased and relevant facts being treated as "flame bait" because the community is obviously not going to react to them well.
> 
> 
> *Do we simply outlaw all discussion that might step on the delicate toes of the site's users?*


 
It's not about who gets offended, it's about how the community reacts to it, or how they will inevitably react to it.

It's not about tiptoeing around egg shells, or censorship. It's about keeping the peace. And like it or not, it's a hell of a lot easier to just close a topic rather than hold everyone's hand and babysit them to make sure nothing out of line is said.

Hell, I'll even take the fair amount of whinging about threads being closed. I mean it won't change a damn thing, but at least you guys can get what you need to say off your chest, right?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's what I learned thusfar.

Post about problems Sony has, and expect the thread to be locked, no matter who posts it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Here's what I learned thusfar.
> 
> Post about problems Sony has, and expect the thread to be locked, no matter who posts it.


Shall we put this theory to the test?

I bet you million bucks that if a thread is properly worded, with no blatantly obvious agenda behind it and its poster is known to be objective and won't try to steer the discussion to benefit his confounded beliefs, it's going to be perfectly fine.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm just a little confused as to why whenever Soulx posts legitimate news its first post always reads along the lines of, "Dawww, I walked in here expecting Soulx and was not disappointed." I know that he has a bit skewed opinions, but at the same time many other users here treat Sony as our overlords. Very few members even think to post negative news about Sony because they're afraid of being branded as "Valwin", or "Soulx". It inhibits discussions when I and others legitimately have  an opinion and real concerns on Sony's plummeting stock shares and many other things too. Why is it that members feel the need to just brush it all of because it's Soulx? It's no secret that Sony has been struggling lately, so why does he get all the flak for reporting it? Even the moderators have been lax in making sure the thread stays on topic, opting instead to lock it when it gets out of hand. Sure this bullshit was funny at first, but now that it's out of hand this much I usually find myself too late to post my concerns or opinions.

I'd really like it if people could remain mature and civil over such things. Don't like his posts, don't post. Maybe debate civilly but don't just walk in and post nonsense and walk out. That is fucking annoying and frankly I'm sick of seeing this recurring theme. >.<


----------



## Midna (Nov 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Here's what I learned thusfar.
> 
> Post about problems Sony has, and expect the thread to be locked, no matter who posts it.


Mmh. Are we really just going to outlaw all news that people don't want to hear, for the sake of "maintaining peace"?

That's not very good journalism.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Shall we put this theory to the test?
> 
> I bet you million bucks that if a thread is properly worded and with no blatantly obvious agenda behind it and its poster is known to be objective and won't try to steer the discussion to benefit his confound beliefs, it's going to be perfectly fine.


Please do. I know a few Sony posts that survived. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 10, 2012)

Just an aside, but people who knowingly take the bait and make a big fuss out of it are just making it harder for the mods to do their jobs.
When I say ignore the topic I mean don't make things worse.
If you think it's a legitimate flamebait? Report it. Leave it alone afterwards. Don't make things worse.
Not only do the mods have to deal with the original problem, they now have to deal with the pages upon pages of mess you may have caused otherwise.

Just like how it's stupid to report someone posting rom links and then quoting their post telling them not to post rom links and making the mods do twice the cleanup.
Why would you knowingly make things worse when you could just report it and move on?


----------



## Coto (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have a problem at all, that is as long as every member posting some sort of representative thread (news) don't shit right off the news itself. Yeah it's a bit harsh but that's it. Let's keep the news itself clean and opinions/etc aside.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Shall we put this theory to the test?
> 
> I bet you million bucks that if a thread is properly worded, with no blatantly obvious agenda behind it and its poster is known to be objective and won't try to steer the discussion to benefit his confounded beliefs, it's going to be perfectly fine.


 
The poster may do everything right, but that won't stop a thread from being locked if the commenters with their own agenda and interpretations get in the way.
Soulx has been set with the mark of a Sony-hater, so no matter what news he posts about Sony, positive or negative, people will interpret his "action" as hostile and will respond as such.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> The poster may do everything right, but that won't stop a thread from being locked if the commenters with their own agenda and interpretations get in the way.
> Soulx has been set with the mark of a Sony-hater, so no matter what news he posts about Sony, positive or negative, people will interpret his "action" as hostile and will respond as such.


That's usually because his intentions are hostile, but I've accepted the fact that he doesn't intend to come across that way - he just _*is*_ that way.

In any case, I've done my part, did something that I find incredibly boring and posted a news report about _goddang sales_. We'll see where that takes me.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You said my news threads showed my biased when it's absolutely wrong. Despite how I feel about this site, I do take my duties here quite seriously. I'll clown around outside of my job but when it comes to posting news I'm a stickler when it comes to journalistic integrity, even for something so minor and silly as video gaming news on a forum.



Nothing front page dude. Those are fine and I enjoy reading them. It's the USN you fuck around in.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

This dead horse has been beaten to a messy, mushy pulp; let it be already.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 10, 2012)

Midna said:


> What I've been seeing around here plenty of times is unbiased and relevant facts being treated as "flame bait" because the community is obviously not going to react to them well.
> 
> Do we simply outlaw all discussion that might step on the delicate toes of the site's users?


Of course not. Outlawing legitimate discussion would be ridiculous, and I never implied anything of the sort. I'm saying that people need to get some steel-toed boots for their delicate toes, stop crying "foul" and keep discussions civil or we'll continue to lock any threads that get out of hand. It's really up to the members, not the staff.

I'm just tired of being blamed for shit. It's like knocking a glass vase off the table and then blaming gravity for pulling it down to the ground and breaking it. People need to take _*some*_ responsibility for their own damn actions.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> This dead horse has been beaten to a messy, mushy pulp; let it be already.


No, it needs to be flogged more. I'm not happy with the behavior of some of this site's members, and I'm not alone. This needs to be said and I know the mods are working on it. @Densetsu: I'm not even blaming the mods too much either. I understand the work load everyone has and all of you have a life and a family to attend to. _I get it._ It's just I've been seeing very little to no improvement of the situation and quite frankly I'm perturbed. I'm generally silent when it comes to the site's modsmanship, but I visit and post nearly every day and this problem hasn't taken many steps towards being fixed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> It's like knocking a glass vase off the table and then blaming gravity for pulling it down to the ground and breaking it.


Don't you go pointing fingers at gravity, mister! It's your fault!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you go pointing fingers at gravity, mister! It's your fault!


I predict gravity will forcefully remind you who's boss in the next few hours or so.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 10, 2012)

News should be unbiased. It's more propaganda if it's too biased.

The problem with Soulx in regards to the USN is not that he posts news (doing pretty well with that all in all), but the way he posts some news.

Just to outline the point here:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/white-3ds-xl-coming-to-europe-nov-16th-mario-kart-7-pre-installed.335466/

vs

http://gbatemp.net/threads/skyrim-ps3-issues-not-sonys-fault-says-bethesda.335634/

The first one is a post of many that had informative formatting and an unbiased/non biased opinion. It has an opinion, which is clearly a positive one and can be seen as the OP's own voice.

The second one is like dropping a nuclear bomb on a town and saying that it's the people living there that actually dropped it. It's clearly flamebait and if someone tries to deny it, just don't. And that brings us to the hmph. If you compare those two threads and the OP's general opinion, it's clear the hmph is negative and will probably lead to the RAAAGEEEEEEEE we've seen.

My 5 cents.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I predict gravity will forcefully remind you who's boss in the next few hours or so.


Densetsu knows it's all in good spirits. 

Personally, I think this thread has ran its course - you won't fall victim to the same issues soulx or Valwin did because, as I said earlier in this thread, you're nothing like them.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I'm not even blaming the mods too much either.


I wasn't directing my rant at you, and I apologize if it seemed that way.  I'm just referring to members in general who expressly criticize the way things are done around here.  Except for weekends, I'm on here for no more than 20 minutes a day, if even that sometimes.  I don't see all the stuff that goes on, and if I did, you can be assured I would do something about it.  I know the same goes for the rest of the staff. 

Another thing to consider is that we just recently made the transition to this XenForo thing.  From what I understand, a large part of the staff have been on Skype working on more global issues, like making the site more hack-proof, adding functionality back to the forum, and making it look nicer (I've been out of the loop due to my own busy workload--and because I forgot my Skype login info and haven't made a new account yet).  Considering what they're working on right now, I think Sony threads can be put on the back burner.


Foxi4 said:


> Don't you go pointing fingers at gravity, mister! It's your fault!


Exactly


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

Sterling said:


> No, it needs to be flogged more. I'm not happy with the behavior of some of this site's members, and I'm not alone. This needs to be said and I know the mods are working on it.


 
I have nothing personal against soulx, but he didn't exactly try to avoid this. He dug his own hole here and keeps digging. I'd be much more sympathetic to his complaints if he wasn't openly courting these reactions; no matter how benign your intentions are, basic pattern recognition should tell you how these things go by now.

But I've addressed this (and Guild's side, to be fair) elsewhere. No, I think the problem is that this isn't really accomplishing anything. We're wallowing in an already recognizable, obvious problem without truly trying to find ways to resolve it.



Densetsu said:


> I'm just tired of being blamed for shit. It's like knocking a glass vase off the table and then blaming gravity for pulling it down to the ground and breaking it. People need to take _*some*_ responsibility for their own damn actions.


In all fairness, that was 90% gravity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 10, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Exactly


You know what else is good about gravity? _Bukkake. _
...I mean, without gravity, all those noodles would just float around aimlessly...

...hey, maybe that's not such a bad thing. Imagine splashing someone in the face... _Bukkake Style_... _In space_. 

Back to the main point though, it's not the moderator's fault that inflammatory responses or trollbait threads are created, however it's sort-of their responsibility to punish those involved. It's all a matter of weighing the pro's and con's of keeping a thread open. It's going to sound weird, but there needs to be moderation in moderation, you guys have quite a job right there.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> however it's sort-of their responsibility to punish those involved.


I'll be sure to get them to punish *all* those involved in the future.


----------

